# Elton John trauert um seine Mutter



## Zeh (4 Dez. 2017)

Sie liebten und sie stritten sich: Nachdem er sich mit ihr überworfen hat, hat Elton John jahrelang keinen Kontakt zu seiner Mutter. Doch nach ihrem 90. Geburtstag erfolgt die Versöhnung. Und das ist gut so, denn nun ist sie mit 92 Jahren gestorben.

Quelle


----------

